# UM Dartmouth, Deputy Chief of Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Deputy Chief of Police*
University of Massachusetts - Dartmouth 
in Dartmouth, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/03/2021

*OFFICIAL JOB TITLE: *Deputy Chief of Police 
*DIVISION: *Student Affairs
*DEPARTMENT: *UMass Dartmouth Police Department
*BARGAINING UNIT STATUS: *Non-Unit
*EEO STATUS*: 31 
*JOB CODE*: 3840
*FLSA STATUS: *Exempt
*REPORTS TO:* Chief of Police
*SUPERVISES: *Directly supervises Lieutenants, Sergeants, Police Officers, Communication Dispatchers, Support Staff, and Student Staff.
*SUMMARY PURPOSE OF POSITION*: Ensures a safe and secure educational and work environment for students, faculty, staff and visitors by assisting the Chief of Police with managing, overseeing and supervising the UMass Dartmouth Police Department. The Deputy Chief of Police provides support to the Chief of Police and assumes the role of Chief of Police in his/her absence. The focus of this position is for public safety of the campus community, and an educational approach to community policing, student learning and development. Exceptionally high degree of confidentiality and discretion are required for this position. The Deputy Chief of Police has an active role in all policy decisions, including significant involvement with labor relations/collective bargaining and will have access to and provide input regarding data collection and analysis for all collective bargaining proposals prior to their submission to the unions. As such, the incumbent is a confidential employee as defined in M. G. L. Chapter 150E, Section 1.
*EXAMPLES OF PRIMARY DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES*:

Assists the Chief of Police with supervising all aspects of the UMass Dartmouth Police Department including, but not limited to*, *management of personnel, budget, policy, compliance, and report and incident management. 
Assumes role of Emergency Manager at the direction of the Chief of Police.
Encourages the professional conduct of the staff by providing leadership and motivation of personnel.
Conducts periodic inspections as needed.
Oversees and manages patrols consistent with the community policing focus of the agency. 
Applies problem solving methods and community policing principles in addressing campus community and law enforcement issues.
Interacts with campus departments and committees to further the safety and security of our campus community.
Promotes the University’s commitment to customer service by building effective partnerships with co-workers throughout the University by freely sharing appropriate information and provides assistance when needed.
Ensures optimum service to all internal and external partners in response to all requests for service and information.
Maintains an environment that is welcoming to persons of all backgrounds, nationalities and roles.
Provides high level technical and administrative staff assistance to the Chief.
Assumes command of the department in the absence of the Chief.
Significant participation in administrative decision making, labor relations/collective bargaining issues including grievances and contract administration, and serves as a member of the Administration’s negotiation team(s).
Exercises best practices of community policing philosophy by incorporating strategies that continue to enhance crime reduction, promote safety, build community relationships and effectively engage with students. 
Performs duties of a sworn officer as necessary and appropriate.
Performs other duties as assigned.
*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS*:
*EDUCATION*: Bachelor’s degree from an accredited College or University.
*EXPERIENCE*:

At least 10 years of progressive law enforcement experience with a minimum of 5 years in a command level position as a sworn officer.
Previous leadership and supervisory positions in a Police Department.
Extensive training and experience in criminal investigation including areas such as interview and interrogation techniques, fingerprinting, photography, crime scenes search, etc.
Experience with labor relations working either in or with a labor organization.
*OTHER*: 

Valid License to operate a motor vehicle. 
Must successfully undergo a comprehensive background investigation, physical examination and psychological examination.
Eligible to obtain and maintain Commonwealth of Massachusetts License to carry a firearm.
Eligible for Special State Powers pursuant to Chapter 75, Section 32A and Special Deputy Sheriff for Bristol County appointments.
*KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS AND ABILITIES REQUIRED:*

Working knowledge and understanding of State Laws, rules and regulations, and ability to interpret new laws, rules and regulations, and collective bargaining agreements correctly and accurately.
Thorough knowledge and understanding of Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Campus Crime Statistics Act (Clery Act), 2008 Higher Education and Opportunity Act (HEOA), 2013 Violence Against Women Reauthorization Act (VAWA), and Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972.
Possess a deep knowledge of community policing and ability to integrate that philosophy into the culture of the police department.
A student-centered philosophy in which the welfare of students and improvement of the student experience are of the highest priority, with a commitment to customer services.
Ability to understand the complexities of student life and the needs/issues of the campus communities; ability to anticipate and adapt to, a changing environment while maintaining the safety and order of the university.
Demonstrated commitment to, and past experiences with, diversity, equity and inclusion efforts both within a department and the broader community.
Demonstrate a high level of integrity, and is a good steward of resources.
Ability to meet the challenges of the position with a positive attitude.
Ability to work successfully with diverse individuals and groups.
Ability to supervise, direct, lead and motivate staff.
Working knowledge of personnel management.
Working knowledge of facilities security administration.
Ability to make sound decisions and have awareness of their consequences.
Ability to operate effectively in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to use analytical inductive thinking.
Ability to use sound judgment in applying guidelines, policies and procedures.
Proficiency with software applications such as Microsoft office (Word, Excel, Power point)
Must have excellent communication (verbal and written, listening and understanding, conflict resolution), interpersonal and organizational skills. Ability to effectively communicate with all levels of Authority and the public. 
Adept at collaboration, group problem solving, goal setting and critical thinking.
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Master’s Degree.
Previous experience in a college or university campus.
Completion of advanced police management and leadership training, such as the FBI National Academy, Southern Police Institute, Police Executive Research Forum’s (PERF’s) or Senior Management Institute for Police.
Applicants must be authorized for employment in the U.S. on a full-time basis. Employment-based visa sponsorship not available.
To apply please submit a letter of interest, current resume, and the contact information for three professional references.
The review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.
University of Massachusetts Dartmouth wholeheartedly supports and encourages the development of action programs designed to promote the employment and advancement of women, Blacks, Latino, Asians, Native Americans, persons with disabilities, and Vietnam-era Veterans as a means of assuring compliance with the provisions of campus Affirmative Action plans.
The University firmly supports the concept of equal opportunity without regard to an individual's race, color, age, religion, gender, sexual orientation, national origin, disability, or veteran status as it applies to his/her employment, admission to or participation in the University's programs and activities, provision of services, and selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University


----------

